# Größe eines Bildes auf 2 Monitore anpassen



## Marcys (3. April 2006)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Photo mit der Abmessung B 2592 x 1964. Und möchte dieses als Hintergrundbild für meine 2 Monitore.

Auf den Monitorenhabe ich eine Auflösung von 1152 X 864. Das Bild soll aber nicht auf jedem Monitor einzeln erscheinen sondern übergreifend. Auf dem Bild ist links die Deutzerbrücke und rechts der Kölner Dom. So möchte ich es auf meinen 2 Monitoren haben. 

Ich bin hingegangne und die Bildgröße auf 2204 x 864 abgeändert. Dementsprechend sah alles aufgebläht auf. Was kann ich denn sonst tun.  

Gruß
Martin


----------



## McAce (4. April 2006)

Ich weiß nicht was das mit Photoshop zu tun hat.

Ich würde sagen das ist einfach eine Einstellungssache in Windows oder was du auch immer benutzt.

McAce


----------



## Marcys (4. April 2006)

HI,
nun ja es ist mehr oder weniger eine Win-einstellung.
Wenn ich unter Desktopeinstellungen das Bild auswähle und die Ausrichtung auf gestreckt halte, dann habe ich auf jedem Monitor das Bild. ich muss die Ausrichtung auf Zentriet stellen, damit das Bild 1:1 ubernommen wird. Wenn aber das originalbild größer ist als die Bildschrimauflösung, bekomme ich nur einen Teil von dem Bild angezeigt. Nun ist das Bild über zwei Monitore verteilt, aber von dem Bild sehe ich nur ein Teil.
Gruß
Martin


----------



## C4T (4. April 2006)

Hi,

du kannst bei deinem Bild nicht einfach 400 Pixel breite und über 1000 Pixel höhe wegnehmen.
Das Verhältnis h zu b stimmt ja dann nicht mehr.
Deswegen sieht es auch so komisch aus.
Da bleibt dir wohl nichts anderes übrig, als nen Ausschnitt deines Bildes mit den Maßen deiner Auflösung zu nehmen.
Kannst einfach eine feste Auswahl erstellen und dann das Bild freistellen.
Dann nur noch abspeichern und gut ist.
Das gleiche machst du mit deinem zweiten Bild.


----------

